# Things To Do For Free In Sheffield...?



## Intastella (Dec 14, 2009)

I've just recently move to Sheff, and i'm looking for free events/nights out coz i'm completely and utterly skint! Any ideas?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2009)

hitch back to civilization


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm sure e198986 can come up with a suggestion or two


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Hope you left that shit man behind


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2009)

Become a male stripper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hope you left that shit man behind


he's in sheffield if that's what you mean. and i'm not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 14, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> he's in sheffield if that's what you mean. and i'm not.



What on earth does that mean and how is it relevant? I was talking to Stella


----------



## Gromit (Dec 14, 2009)

Go cottaging?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 14, 2009)

Hitch back to civilization indeed!

I live in Sheffield - I'll have a think and drop you a message if I think of anything.

What kind of things were you after, there's loads of naturey things you can do for free for a kick off.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2009)

aye, lots of lovely walks in the vicinity. few museums and galleries worth a visit.  Botanical Gardens & Butterfly house (not that I've been in my 13 years here). hmm, what else...there's Cholera Monument....and very cheap beer in the Brown Bear


----------



## Intastella (Dec 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hope you left that shit man behind



Yep!  Got the hell out of Dodge last week...finally! 

King Biscuit...naturey things would be ace! I'm up for trying anything out TBH, just to get out and meet people that i probably wouldn't normally plus to entertain myself with something other than the internet! Free drinks and nibbles are always a bonus as well!  I'm quite near town, which is good, but have no transport, which isn't so good, but can be worked around. Cheers!


----------



## Intastella (Dec 14, 2009)

belboid said:


> aye, lots of lovely walks in the vicinity. few museums and galleries worth a visit.  Botanical Gardens & Butterfly house (not that I've been in my 13 years here). hmm, what else...there's *Cholera Monument*....and very cheap beer in the Brown Bear



Ah yes... i was reading about that this morning. The gardens and butterfly house sound right up my street, thanks


----------



## keithy (Dec 14, 2009)

'Art walk' around the galleries that you may not know about - http://www.artrabbit.com/features/artwalks/2008/sheffield_art_walk 

pretty good scene for dancing and drugs if you meet the right people

country side on yer doorstep 

whereabouts in Sheff have you moved to?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.sheffield.gov.uk/out--about/tourist-information/visitor-attractions

and more specifically

http://www.sheffield.gov.uk/out--about/tourist-information/request-sheffield-guide

find some students & ask them?


----------



## Intastella (Dec 14, 2009)

Ooh, that looks good Keithy...i think that's my Sunday sorted, cheers!

I've got the drugs and dancing thing covered, done a fair bit of partying down here when i lived in Donny 

I saw on Wiki that 61% of Sheff is greenspace! I had no idea that there was so much! I like my bracing winter walks...followed by a hot toddy in the nearest boozer 

I'm in Pitsmoor, but a relatively quiet bit...a little oasis of calm in the eye of the storm...

Cheers for the links TA


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2009)

relatively quiet bit of Pitsmoor?  no such place


----------



## keithy (Dec 14, 2009)

well if you want walking, we have loads of parks that are linked/very close to eachother so you can walk for hours through them all  I can't remember which ones these are but includes ecclesall rd. 

If I was coming back for longer at xmas I'd hassle you to come out and play


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 14, 2009)

Being a Sheff Weds fan appears to be free this year if the attendances are anything to go by!


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyway, free stuff? I'd go out into the Peak District


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually - there's an online forum for Sheffield (you shouldn't have to look to hard to find it). Although the main forum is mainly stuffed full of depressing bigots talking about Somalis and Hoodies, there's a walkers forum thats quite nice. They announce where they're going every Sunday and you can just turn up and walk with them. Very friendly bunch - I mean to go along more next year.


----------



## Intastella (Dec 14, 2009)

Found that King Biscuit...i posted the same q on there, and got asked out on a date! 

It is quiet on here Belboid...i was quite amazed TBH! Course, when i walk to the end of the road i'm back in the think of it, but meh...as long as it ain't on my doorstep, i can handle it 

Hassle away Keithy! I can feel a Sheff meet (piss) up coming on!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Dec 15, 2009)

Musically there are loads of free gigs going on in the various pubs/bars around the city centre - there's a good folky night at the green room on devonshire green every wednesday run by my mate louis: www.myspace.com/louis_romegoux (I think it's called 'folkin sheffield') and the red house on solly st also has plenty of free music going on: www.myspace.com/redhousesheffield

The magazine Exposed has a fairly comprehensive listings section and can be picked up all over the place: www.exposedmagazine.co.uk but Now Then is a far superior publication www.nowthensheffield.blogspot.com with a better ethos and nowhere near as many shitty adverts - it's run by the opus collective who put on all kinds of interesting events: www.myspace.com/opusproductions

If I think of anything else ueful I'll post it up but that'll have to do for the time being . . .

hth

saaam


----------



## hattie (Dec 15, 2009)

welcome to sheffield stella! pitsmoor 

good veg shops at the top of spital hill. 

lots of interesting industrial type walking to be done round and about, looking at the old factories and stuff. i love a bit of dilapidated history. 

the 5 weirs walk, and the upper don walk are interesting - the upper don one stops suddenly at kelham island because they ran out of access! i think they are trying to get permission to build a bridge. 
apparantly there are otters somewhere in one of sheffields rivers.

the sheffield forum is good for finding jumble sales and car boots - if ya like that sort of thing (which i do!)

also the sheffield telegraph has an events listing thingie on their website
http://www2.sheffieldtoday.net/telegraph/

thats enough now for this time in a morning


----------



## Intastella (Dec 15, 2009)

It does Sam, cheers! Always up for free music, and if i take a half bottle in with me it'll make it a lot cheaper!  

Ta for the welcome Hattie!

Osman's seems to be the best so far (even if they did think a fennel bulb was for inserting into a light socket! ), and i like the sound of the industrial walks...better dust my camera off!

Nice 1 for the links y'both...getting quite a good list together now


----------



## Intastella (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmm, can't get the Telegraph page to show properly tho...odd


----------



## theome (Dec 22, 2009)

Kelham Island Museumn is free from today.Worth an hour or two.The Fat Cat near by has a quiz mondays  with cheap curry and beer at £1.20 a pint.
Sheff forum is very good.Lots of the villages in Shef have carol concerts, and tomorrow is the carolling train out to Derbyshire.In the sheff telgraph sheff caving club usually looking fro new members although not sure if tis is a summer only thing. How about the BTCV.
Sheffield Star listings  online worth checking to.
Richard


----------



## e19896 (Dec 31, 2009)

belboid said:


> aye, lots of lovely walks in the vicinity. few museums and galleries worth a visit.  Botanical Gardens & Butterfly house (not that I've been in my 13 years here). hmm, what else...there's Cholera Monument....and very cheap beer in the Brown Bear



13 years to fucking long if i was to asked anyhow this might be of use underclassrising.net


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 10, 2010)

This is a nice new Sheffield blog that's popped up recently.

The Sheffield Publicity Department.

There's only one walk up on there at the moment, but it's a good 'un.

I went up early(ish) this morning and it's extra nice with the snow and everything. I think someone has pinched their red flag though .

Cracking views of the city, and Park Hill.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 10, 2010)

e19896 said:


> 13 years to fucking long if i was to asked anyhow this might be of use underclassrising.net



 fruit


----------



## john x (Feb 7, 2010)

Watching the barges going through the locks on the canal behind centertainment if that's your kind of thing. 

john x


----------



## Tokyo (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to Sheffield!  As everyone has said, there are loads of great walks, particularly in the Peaks, but also north and south of the city.  The General Cemetery off Ecclesall Road is worth a look (seriously!)

If you like browsing around, Record Collector in Broomhill and Rare and Racy by Devonshire Green are good, as are some of the antiques places on Abbeydale Road.  If you like lazing around, the Botanical Gardens, Peace Gardens and Devonshire Green are good bets.

There are the various museums mentioned, although none of them merit regular visits; there are also various art galleries which might be of interest - the Millennium Galleries and Graves Gallery are the main ones, with the Site Gallery showing multimedia stuff.

There are always plenty of free events in the summer, but in winter things are a bit thinner on the ground - free gigs at some of the pubs are probably your best bet.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Feb 9, 2010)

john x said:


> Watching the barges going through the locks on the canal behind centertainment if that's your kind of thing.
> 
> john x



or the occasional free party on a summer's saturday night if you're lucky


----------



## Intastella (Feb 9, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> or the occasional free party on a summer's saturday night if you're lucky



Funnily enough, i get lucky quite often in that respect  

Cheers for all the suggestions guise


----------

